# Supertitles/surtitles software



## Bgarrett74 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,
I am looking for a good supertitle/surtitles software for operas. I have been using the Figaro software but I find it to be cumbersome to use at times. I also heard they are not in business any longer. I could use power point but I don't feel it will give me the options I would need. I want a software that i can insert slides easily and not disrupt the order numbers. I want a software that will let me do block changes for all slides. I want a good solid software that is specifically meant for supertitles. Not sure if this is the place to post this question but I thought it would be a start. Does anyone have a suggestion?
Thanks,
B


----------



## dmx (Mar 23, 2016)

If I am understanding your post correctly, you might be able to do what you are looking for using Qlab. Check out Qlab cookbook's page: http://qlabcookbook.com/2012/01/04/subtitles/ for automating the process.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Mar 24, 2016)

I can find out what we (Opera Australia) use as I am pretty sure it will meet your requirements!


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm a huge proponent of Qlab's software as well. If you already own it (every single theatre should own it), use that. But if you're purchasing something from scratch, I would check out RenewedVision's software called ProPresenter. It's meant to display lyrics in churches, so is probably the _best_ tool for subtitles. It has a "Template" feature which allows you to alter the font, size, color, etc at the click of a button. Super easy.

Want to just try it first? You can demo it for free for 14 days.


----------



## B.Stickels (Mar 24, 2016)

Glypheo? Specifically designed for titles. Free until May.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Mar 25, 2016)

My first opera I was a supertitles operator. 
Check out this link:
http://www.nytheatre-wire.com/ct14061t.htm

I am not a qlab person, and I think that is a little to complex for this application, but to each his own. I use PowerPoint, as it is nearly universal. Another software (that I have not used) is Qstit, which I have not used but would love to try. Do a google search of supertitle software for more. 

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 4, 2016)

I second Glypheo. It's now free forever.


----------



## Bgarrett74 (Jul 29, 2016)

After looking at the Glypheo, I think it will work great for what I need. I am curious how this software could be free. I don't want to go with the software and then have it not be supported anymore. Does anyone have an idea why it is free and why it will be free forever?
Thanks.


----------



## Joshualangman (Jul 31, 2016)

You can ask the developer, at the bottom of this page: http://www.millumin.com/v2/index.php

He makes Millumin, which is not free, and other theatre software. Compared to Millumin, Glypheo is a very simple project that he can afford to give away because of revenue from his other software.


----------



## RonHebbard (May 7, 2017)

Bgarrett74 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a good supertitle/surtitles software for operas. I have been using the Figaro software but I find it to be cumbersome to use at times. I also heard they are not in business any longer. I could use power point but I don't feel it will give me the options I would need. I want a software that i can insert slides easily and not disrupt the order numbers. I want a software that will let me do block changes for all slides. I want a good solid software that is specifically meant for supertitles. Not sure if this is the place to post this question but I thought it would be a start. Does anyone have a suggestion?
> Thanks,
> B


You might consider asking the San Fransisco Opera. A few years back they were the kings of opera titling. 
In my era, titles were done with 35 mm slides and super slides.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## MRW Lights (May 7, 2017)

If you want to see the budget is of no concern version... check out Sante Fe Opera or Lincoln Center. They both have entire teams that only do subtitles individualized in multiple languages in screens and speakers on the back of the seats....


----------

